# Grounding Probe?



## awbowden (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey,

After some recent events I may start using a grounding probe, I'll try it out for a while anyway, still unsure. Marine depot and J&L have them, but with shipping it makes it not worthwhile. I went to BA Scarborough and they don't carry them. Anyone know where to find one?

Thanks!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Do you know what is causing the stray voltage?


----------



## awbowden (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey,

I think it is induced voltage from my return pump. I had a Tunze silence return pump that I put into it's own bucket of new salt water. Measured 26 vac to ground. I figured it was damaged. I just bought a new one, and sure enough, in it's own bucket of water measures 26 vac. When all my equipment is running I measure about 40vac from tank to ground. But it seems like each thing adds a little voltage. Like even my fuge ligh which has no contact with the water adds almost 10 vac by itself. 

Anyway to make a long story shorter, I feel no shock or anything from the tank anymore, but I do measure a voltage, and am not able to limit it to 1 component alone. Nothing pops my gfci. So I was just going to try a grounding probe and see what happens....


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Call Ken at SUM, normally has some I believe.


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

*Ph meter*

Any one knows where I can take my digital PH meter for re-setting or adjustment. Thx


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Calibrating the pH probe is pretty simple...unless you have the Milwaukee...don't get me started...LOL!

You'll need calibration solutions of 7.0 and either 10.0 or 4.0, depending on what end of the pH range you are monitoring. If you are targeting for 7.0 +/- 0.2, it doesn't mater which one you use. For above pH of 7, like SW reef, use 10.0. For calcium reactors or a pH </= 6.5, use 4.0.

If you aren't comfortable doing it yourself, take to SUM and if they aren't too busy, they can calibrate it for you for the cost of the calibration solutions and some coffee/beer/scotch...LOL! You can try BA but make sure you find a person that knows what they are doing or else you are waiting along with them to figure it out.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

wtac said:


> If you aren't comfortable doing it yourself, take to SUM and if they aren't too busy, they can calibrate it for you for the cost of the calibration solutions and some coffee/beer/scotch...LOL!


Coffee during works hours...I think work would be more exciting with beer during the day too though... Does Ken read these posts?


----------

